# Help me spend 11-1200 for a new body



## Rob5589 (Aug 21, 2015)

.............


----------



## ronlane (Aug 21, 2015)

What are you/they shooting? The used 6D would be a good body for those lenses.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 21, 2015)

6D has excellent low light performance but a bit of a limiting AF system.
If I was a Canon shooter I would save up more money wait till I can get it and go for a used or refurbished 5D III, it simply is an overall much better camera and is well worth the money and the wait!

Just my 2c


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 21, 2015)

Rent the bodies you are considering first.  I was all set to buy the 6d until I rented it.  Yes, I got way better ISO performance but the focusing system left so much to be desired that I'm now considering a few other models.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 21, 2015)

What will be shot?  Landscape, portraits, sports, wildlife?    Would help to know that.


----------



## Rob5589 (Aug 21, 2015)

My usage is very generalized; family, vacations, outdoors type stuff. While I may once in a while, no dedicated portraits, sports, birding.



goodguy said:


> 6D has excellent low light performance *but a bit of a limiting AF system*.
> If I was a Canon shooter I would save up more money wait till I can get it and *go for a used or refurbished 5D III*, it simply is an overall much better camera and is well worth the money and the wait!
> 
> Just my 2c



It has nothing to do with saving and waiting, I just am just not willing to spend more than I am. I am actually happy with my current set up (in my sig). I am only changing since I now have these better lenses.



wyogirl said:


> Rent the bodies you are considering first.  I was all set to buy the 6d until I rented it.  Yes, I got way better ISO performance but *the focusing system left so much to be desired* that I'm now considering a few other models.




So what is the limiting factor with the AF? I have seen this mentioned but nobody is ever specific as to what they are unable to do with it's AF system.


----------



## rap77oh (Aug 22, 2015)

Rob,
I am new to the "non-entry level" DSLR bodies but I just bought a 6D and love it. In all fairness I have never used a 5D MIII (I have used the MII)...For the money (I bought the kit with the 24-105mm f/4L at $18XX pre-tax), I cannot imagine a better purchase. Same with spending $11XX on the body alone.

I think the knock on the 6D autofocusing system is the lack of cross-type focus points (other than the center). Other bodies have multiple cross-type focus points.


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 22, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> My usage is very generalized; family, vacations, outdoors type stuff. While I may once in a while, no dedicated portraits, sports, birding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only has 9 autofocus points, very similar to the earlier Rebel models.  It can hunt for focus in lower light and is just not up to snuff.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 22, 2015)

The 6d has 11 pts, with a centre cross type. On paper its not fantastic, in use its more than adequate for most applications


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 22, 2015)

Whoops. I didn't check specs first. But I did rent it and I really didn't like the AF system. I used it for a wedding and while I didn't miss focus I did get severely annoyed with it. YMMV of course.


----------



## Rob5589 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks to all for the opinions. I ended up ordering a refurb'd 6D. Should be here in 4-5 days.


----------

